# Honda HRX217HXA GVC190 runs only on choke and hunts



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi y'all. 

I have a Honda HRX217HXA lawnmower with a GVC190 engine. I've had it awhile and it started running poorly - low power, hard to start, etc. I figured it was due to the carb being plugged up from improper fuel storage. Winters are short so its hard to tell when you'll stop using it and for how long - this is my excuse anyway, and I am sticking to it .

I pulled the carb and cleaned it. It would only run on full choke and the governor keeps hunting. I can back it off choke to "Fast", but it hunts more. It is worse than when I started working on it - hence my handle.

Here's what I have done, with basically the same results each time. BTW, I am using fresh gas.
1. Removed carb, cleaned it with spray carb cleaner, reinstalled with new gaskets. 
2. Removed again, soaked it over night in carb cleaner, reinstalled it
3. Bought a new carb and spark plug and installed both.
4. Checked and cleaned the fuel filter.
5. Ran with gas cap off. 
It seems to be getting sufficient fuel to the carb.

Could it be how I am installing the gaskets? It seems some of the holes in the gaskets need to line up in a certain way. I have a parts diagram, but I can't tell exactly how the gaskets go. I saw the post on the carb "spacer" being installed wrong. That could be it, but it looks right to me - square side to the engine block. 

Could I have the bowl screw too tight so fuel can't get up the main jet.

From the block back there is:
16212-ZL8-000 gasket/insulator; 
16211-ZL8-000 insulator (same as spacer from other post maybe??)
16221-883-800 carb gasket; 
19650-ZM0-000 guide, air; 
16221-883-800 carb gasket; 
16100-Z0Y-812 carb assembly; 
16228-ZL8-000 gasket, carb choke side; 
16580-ZM1-J02 Control Base; 
17228-ZM0-000 Gasket, Air Cleaner

I did not replace the "guide, air" and the carb is a bit different than the old one. The fuel bowl is smaller, cone shaped and doesn't have a drain screw, only the screw on the bottom of the bowl.

I have not touched anything else - just the carb and fuel system.

Any ideas?

I would be appreciative of any help you can give me.

Thanks,

From the ConfirmedNovice


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you remove the main jet and nozzle assembly and clean, did you take out the screw covering the pilot jet passages and clean there as well?

It sounds to me as if there is still an issue with your carburetor. GC carburetors are inexpensive, you may just consider a replacement as they often cost less then a kit.


----------



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

30yearTech,
Thanks. I did not take out the jets. But I bought a new carb. 

Above "3. Bought a new carb and spark plug and installed both."

I did not do anything to the carb, just installed it. No adjustments or anything.

confirmednovice


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you checked the compression with a guage? It could be the valves are to tight and need adjusting.Low power could be a valve adjustment or poor fuel flow(which should be OK now with the new carb).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

confirmednovice said:


> 30yearTech,
> Thanks. I did not take out the jets. But I bought a new carb.
> 
> Above "3. Bought a new carb and spark plug and installed both."
> ...


Sorry, missed that. 

So you mean that the engine is running the same with the new carburetor as it did with your old carburetor?

Have you checked the flywheel key? Although I don't really think that is your problem it might be worth a look. 

It's odd that it is doing the same thing with your new carburetor. From your description, it sounds like it's just not getting enough fuel. You may want to spray some carburetor or brake parts cleaner around the area where the carburetor mounts up to the engine, while it's running and listen for any change in the way the engine runs. A change in running could indicate an air leak.


----------



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

30yearTech,

Thanks again. and UMSCGrunt too. I didn't check the compression or the flywheel key.

Funny you ask, but I was spraying carb cleaner around the engine and it did settle down for a bit. Seems the problem is how I am installing it. I'm guessing I either have a gasket/insulator the wrong way or I am not getting a good seal.

How can I make sure I have the gaskets and insulator installed properly? And how can I make sure I get a good seal?

Thanks.
ConfirmedNovice


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is the parts illustration.

Gasket (square hole) against cylinder, insulator (square opening against cylinder), Gasket, Heat Shield, Gasket, Carburetor assy., air filter gasket, brace, air filter gasket, air filter base.

Image.gif


----------



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks 30yearTech,

I took a close look at the Insulator (thick black plastic thingy) and I had the square side up against the cylinder. But when I put the Insulator up against the carb, it was clear that I had it upside down. Also, a guy told me that you had to line up the gaskets on downstream side of the carb accurately to keep from disturbing the flow. 

Anyway, I rotated the Insulator and used some gasket tack to put all the downstream stuff together. Installed it and it ran like a charm.

Thanks for your help.
Thanks for your input USMCGrunt.

Running like a top. I'll never get up to you guys level, but I am a fraction smarter.

ConfirmedNovice


----------

